# Real Hot Stuff (USA) Acekard 2i



## NBAPwns13 (Apr 17, 2011)

Right NOW ive ordered a AceKard 2i from Real Hot Stuff

Right now im scared that this is a scam because ive spend 30 dollars on it :'(

Is this legit?
Real?

How long does it take to ship from USA to Canada?

im really scared considering its not in my area and it will not ship fast
also i hope those reviews on the other people are legit =/

have you guys used this site before ?


----------



## m3rox (Apr 17, 2011)

NBAPwns13 said:
			
		

> Right NOW ive ordered a AceKard 2i from Real Hot Stuff
> 
> Right now im scared that this is a scam because ive spend 30 dollars on it :'(
> 
> ...




It's a known scam site, sorry to hear that you got ripped off pal.



Spoiler



nah, it's a legit site located in New Jersey.  I ordered from them a few years back and the shipping time was very short (I got my product within a few days of ordering).  $30 is a bit high though (is that including shipping?).  I would have went with leetmod.com instead, you would have gotten a better deal (and they're located in Washington state, on the border with Canada).


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

They are a legit site (I have never ordered from them before, but I have friends who have)
If you live in America it shouldn't take more than a few days, two weeks tops to get to your house.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 17, 2011)

I only recommend to use it if you are in the US
they are based in NJ and have very quick shipping (1-3 days)
I dont know about shipping to different countries though


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 17, 2011)

i have used real hot stuff

got my 2 CycloDS Evolutions and a gba sized ev3-in-1  oprm there

all 3 are real

and it fast shipping ( but i am in the USA)


----------



## NBAPwns13 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> i have used real hot stuff
> 
> got my 2 CycloDS Evolutions and a gba sized ev3-in-1  oprm there
> 
> ...





Dude im scared now


----------



## NBAPwns13 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> i have used real hot stuff
> 
> got my 2 CycloDS Evolutions and a gba sized ev3-in-1  oprm there
> 
> ...




Does  in ship to Canada? im positive


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2011)

NBAPwns13 said:
			
		

> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only thing to be scared of is Canadian Customs potentially seizing your package. It shouldn't be an issue though, as RHS doesn't use big, obvious "There's a flash cart in here!" sign on their packaging.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 17, 2011)

RHS is fine despite what a certain member here will tell you (I expect him to arrive here shortly), so let me just get that out of the way now...

RHS once unknowingly sold fake Acekard 2s. RHS was accused of selling fake Acekard 2s, RHS then denied it, thinking they were being sold real ones from the real company. The "real" company was an offshoot of the original company that started making their own clone cards. RHS was informed of this and quickly changed their stance, and proptly refunded or replaced the card of anyone who claimed to have a fake card. End of story, and everyone lived happily ever after.


----------



## NBAPwns13 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> NBAPwns13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 17, 2011)

NBAPwns13 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When posting in a forum where your post count goes up, please put more in your post than just a quote.

Anyway @OP, you've got nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought a R4, 3 Acekard 2i's (one just about 5 minutes ago), and a 3-in-1 from them. Only issue I had was that they sent me the wrong 3-in-1 size but they just sent me the right size one and were very understanding. Their prices are a bit much but their locality (I get my packages in 1-2 days since I live in NJ) and service is great.

EDIT: If you're wondering about the Acekards, I got one for myself, one for my dad, and one for my friend (the most recent one).

EDIT 2: And at least 2 of those 3 Acekards are real, the third one is still in transit.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> RHS is fine despite what a certain member here will tell you (I expect him to arrive here shortly), so let me just get that out of the way now...
> 
> RHS once unknowingly sold fake Acekard 2s. RHS was accused of selling fake Acekard 2s, RHS then denied it, thinking they were being sold real ones from the real company. The "real" company was an offshoot of the original company that started making their own clone cards. RHS was informed of this and quickly changed their stancesaid they couldn't tell a difference and continued to sell them apparently til they were gone, and promptly refunded or replaced the card of anyone who claimed to have a fake card. End of story, and everyone lived happily ever after.


----------



## NBAPwns13 (Apr 17, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there fake?


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 17, 2011)

They're legit. My aunt ordered an R4 from there for her daughter and I got my Supercard DSTwo from there. Don't worry!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 17, 2011)

NBAPwns13 said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it wasn't clear before, yes they sold fakes in the past, they no longer sell fakes now.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 18, 2011)

NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT I ORDERED A TOTAL OF 10 ACEKARD 2is in the past 4 years NEVER got a fake.

Don't worry.


----------



## NBAPwns13 (Apr 18, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> They are a legit site (I have never ordered from them before, but I have friends who have)
> If you live in America it shouldn't take more than a few days, two weeks tops to get to your house.




F***!

In Canada our part of the place where i live is on Strike...
and i ordered it today when the strike is going to happen

FML.. hardcore


----------



## bashscrazy (Apr 18, 2011)

If you live in Canada why is your country icon USA?
and wtf are you talking about your part of the country is going on strike?

And from everywhere I hear RHS is legit so stop crapping your pants dude.. seriously.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 18, 2011)

1. RHS will get your card fast because all they use as a label is "PC Peripheral" or something of the sort. 

2. People need to stop freaking members out by stating that RHS isn't  legit just because for a short period of time they sold fake Acekards. For the record, it wasn't RHS's fault and that issue has been cleared up for quite sometime so STOP MENTIONING IT.

3. I still would have gone with LeetMod because RHS is expensive.


----------



## Fanfan (Apr 18, 2011)

I ordered an Acekard2i a month ago. No problems, legit card (flashed it for 3DS), received it quickly.


----------



## jimdean (Jun 14, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> NBAPwns13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Think about this carefully.
1. I don't believe for a second, that china a retailer is so stupid to not know what is real and what is not.
2. once alerted, would one check into it if they really didn't know?
3. once the admitted it ..why sell it.

china companies... you get what you get, chinese companies are know the world over as the largest cloner country.


----------



## lightakejerry (Jun 15, 2011)

As we know,the R4,Acekard and other flashcards all are made in China,so I suggest you choose a BEST official reseller to purchase in order to save your money and get the genuine products.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow 30 dollars for an acekard 2i, im sure youre getting a real card, but jesus you were overcharged.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 15, 2011)

jimdean said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flashcarts are all made in China (from what I understand). RHS is a reseller based in the USA. AK clones aren't obvious like some of the carts. So, they aren't totally responsible. I believe Twistidsinz is the user Twin Retro is talking about.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's forget to mention that about three posts up, this was bumped from April.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 15, 2011)

4x satisfied customer of RHS, and have something on the way from there right now, which'll be 5 times.

But what I don't get is the price of $30 claimed here ... the Acekard2i is listed on the site for $18, with free shipping too for USA. Is the extra $12 for shipping to Canada? Hardly their fault if that's the case.


----------



## BC1032kX (Jun 15, 2011)

Real Hot Stuff sells CLONES or fakes whichever you want to call it. I can only verify that their Acekard 2i flashcarts are fake but I'm sure the other ones are as well.  However they do work but if you bought an Acekard 2i you will not be able to update the flashcart to work on newer systems. They do ship really fast and the cards I received work on my older DS lite but will not work on NDS XL or NDS 3D.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 15, 2011)

BC1032kX said:
			
		

> Real Hot Stuff sells CLONES or fakes whichever you want to call it. I can only verify that their Acekard 2i flashcarts are fake but I'm sure the other ones are as well.  However they do work but if you bought an Acekard 2i you will not be able to update the flashcart to work on newer systems. They do ship really fast and the cards I received work on my older DS lite but will not work on NDS XL or NDS 3D.


Are you from a concurrent shop ?


----------



## RoMee (Jun 15, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> BC1032kX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## cynful09 (Jun 16, 2011)

RHS employee here...

I am not even sure if this thread really warrants a response. However, I can just reiterate that we do not sell clones, fakes, etc. The claims that we still sell fakes (Acekard specifically) is preposterous since one can check the code on the back of the current cartridges. If any customers still have clones from the debacle in 2010, you are welcome to contact us and get a replacement sent to you.

As far as the price is concerned, international orders were more expensive because we had only shipped them through FedEx International. Currently, we are offering free shipping (postal service) for all international orders. 

I do believe this thread should be closed, since 1) the thread was started in April, 2) it seems to be attracting a wealth of false information. If anyone has any questions or issues, feel free to PM me, email [email protected], or open a support ticket: http://realhotstuff.com/ticket_create.php


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 1, 2011)

The rankings of tradeinthebox is *1,775,96*1 I checked used by alexa,it seems a new website or what I don't know! But why you guys prefer to buy in the low-ranking website not the high PV ones?


----------

